# Panel sled - just crosscut sled turned around?



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

Morning all.
Over the weekend i was cutting a lot of 3/4" ply, and was thinking about making a panel sled to make my life a little easier (and my cuts a little more precise on my next project, cause there is always room to get better).

Anyhow, as I'm laying in bed, not being able to sleep at like 4am this morning, I started thinking - couldn't i just flip my crosscut sled backwards and use it as a panel sled? I haven't tried it yet, but I'd believe the miter slots should line up the same on both sides so the runners should already be in position.

Really the only difference between a cross cut and panel sled is where you push the working piece up against. In a crosscut sled, you pull it back against the trailing guide, while the panel sled it's pushed up against the leading guide. Of course, most panel sleds only sit on one side of the blade - but is there any harm in having it on both sides of the blade? I would think this would actually be better as it would prevent the hanging piece from flexing while not supported near the end of the cut.

Just thinking out loud before i get a chance to see if my crosscut fits both ways later this evening. Any thoughts or comments are welcome!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

A panel sled has only one fence otherwise you're limited to the width of your xcut sled.

I suggest toggle clamps to hold panel in place, which facilitates pushing the offcut if necessary (never found it an issue).


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> A panel sled has only one fence.
> 
> - Robert


Right, but why can't it have two? My crosscut is over 24" deep, so even with the two fences I could theoretically still cut 24" wide panels


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

Pardon my ignorance… But, what is the advantage of pushing the panel against a back fence, as opposed to pulling it against a rear fence? Are the ergonomics better?

I've built a metric s-ton of cabinets and cut a go-zillion plywood panels, and always had good results with crosscut sleds (with and without two fences). Am I missing out on something?


----------



## BFamous (Jan 26, 2018)

> Pardon my ignorance… But, what is the advantage of pushing the panel against a back fence, as opposed to pulling it against a rear fence? Are the ergonomics better?
> 
> I ve built a metric s-ton of cabinets and cut a go-zillion plywood panels, and always had good results with crosscut sleds (with and without two fences). Am I missing out on something?
> 
> - Axis39


I can't really answer that one for you with a definitive answer, but my thoughts (based on some research) were that since you'd be pushing on the panel instead of a fence it would be easier to control a long panel and also ensure it stays tight to the fence. When pushing the fence you still need to hold the panel in place either by hand or with clamps.

Again, that's just my thought process and by no means scientific or backed in any special experience


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

You want the fence behind not in front. I've ran a p anal saw for years. Theres no guaranteed not to kick the panel out. It can happen and better to have a fence behind for leverage….

Bowed panel are the worst for kick backs on a slider…..


----------



## JackDuren (Oct 10, 2015)

Too me a panel or crosscut sled are the same. Do the same thing. But I'd stick with the support behind the panel…


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> Too me a panel or crosscut sled are the same. Do the same thing. But I d stick with the support behind the panel…
> 
> - JackDuren


+1


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Front or back, I think it just what you like or get use to. I've always liked the fence in front (recommended to me by Felder and the guys in the Feder owners group) on my slider like in the video. I also have air clamps to hold stock but don't always use them. Most videos I find show fence in front of the stock. A panels sled on a standard table saw is maybe a different story I have use one very much. Before getting my slider I had a crosscut sled with fence front and back.

I do notice in the video he doesn't butt bar to keep the wagon from running away from him.


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

That makes sense Jack… Good sense.
I kind of remember my Osbourne crosscut/miter gauge had instructions on flipping it around so you could push the panel against the fence. Not 100% sure though. It can be used with an outfeed table that has miter slots cut into it to cut longer panels than you could by using it right side around with the fence supporting the panel.
I'd still use clamps. Its sounds a little sketchy though.
I have never attempted that since I don't cut large panels often.
Jon


----------



## Axis39 (Jul 3, 2019)

> I can t really answer that one for you with a definitive answer, but my thoughts (based on some research) were that since you d be pushing on the panel instead of a fence it would be easier to control a long panel and also ensure it stays tight to the fence. When pushing the fence you still need to hold the panel in place either by hand or with clamps.
> 
> Again, that s just my thought process and by no means scientific or backed in any special experience
> 
> - BFamous


Thanks for the reply. I guess it really falls down to what you're used to.


----------

